# trouble switching from Mom to bottle



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Hello! We brought home 2 boys Friday evening. They were born Tuesday and had been with mom the whole time. We brought them home Friday evening and then went out to feed Saturday morning. They didn't want anything to do with milk or nipple. After failing Saturday, we called the seller back and she said to go buy a lambar nipple or lamb nipple. Came home, Bullwinkle is now eating fine with the lambar nipple (we still have to put his mouth on it but he ate quite a bit this morning). Rocky still wants nothing to do with any nipple. We have covered his eyes. We have massaged his throat. We have tried pritchard nipples and lambar nipples. 

Any suggestions????? Rocky is pooing and peeing and will get up and move around. When you have the bottle in his mouth he will swallow and suck every little bit. I'm concerned with how long they can go without much nourishment.

Also, when I feel right below Rocky's spine, behind his ribs, he feels 'harder' than Bullwinkle. I wouldn't say tennis ball hard, just not as squishy. Do they get a build up of gas?

Any 'quick' replies would be appreciated!

Tonia


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Its not unusual for a kid to go 48 hours without taking milk from the bottle. Often times you have to force their mouth open to get the nipple in. If they are a hard case I lay them on my lap so I can control them from moving away. I open their mouth, put the nipple in while cupping their bottom jaw with my my hand. I use thumb and finger on the hand to open mouth. Once in I dont touch their cheek area if I can help it. This often times mimics another kid trying to "steal the teat" and they lock up. The covering of eyes often helps, but I like to do a sucking sound while moving the nipple in and out (not all the way out) of their mouth. The sucking sound is a stimulant and makes them think someone else is getting milk so they should get some too. If after 5 or 10 minuets is doesnt work. Take a 5 minute breaks and try again and again and again. But at some point that kid will get hungry enough that it will eat. In nearly 20 years and hundreds of babies, never had one not eat. Good luck.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I knew if I posted, the next time we went out he would eat. Went out at the 4:30 feeding and Rocky ate about 6 oz. It wasn't great, but he ate. We were doing the one person holding Rocky in their lap and the other forcing his mouth open and putting the nipple in. The seller suggested having him come up under your leg while sitting and he seemed to do better that way. 

6 oz isn't great when the others are eating anywhere from 12-16 but that is better than 0 ounces.

I keep hearing he'll eat when he is hungry enough. Unfortunately, it is back to work tomorrow and then it will be one person trying to get him to eat. 

Thanks for the tips!

Tonia


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

It will get better quick. It only takes 1 or 2 times before the kid understands you are the new source of millk. Will still be a while of forcing the mouth open but, the kid will eat


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

7 days later we ended up taking the goat back and he went back to goats milk and did fine - latched on and sucked down a whole bottle for the seller. Maybe it was a taste thing. I wasn't ready to switch all my feeding because of one goat.

Thanks for the tips though! Now I know for future use.

Tonia


----------

